

Walmart acquires Adchemy - anandg
http://www.walmartlabs.com/the-blog/

======
ArtDev
I wince everytime I hear walmartlabs mentioned somewhere. If the corporate
overloads realized how toxic that name is among most tech folks.. they would
call it something else.

~~~
001sky
Why is it toxic? Too white trash?

Walmart sells stuff cheap to people along interstates.

It's a quite useful service for many people.

